# Those who make your own laundry detergent...?



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I'm lazy, so I like to do everything in one go. I usually do 1-2 batches of laundry detergent, but we go through a LOT of detergent here. One batch lasts about a month and a half to two months. So, this time, I finally just made six batches all at once. 

Anyways, what I'm wondering is, how many batches do you make at one time? (I know, I ramble a lot.)


----------



## bnlfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I only make one but that is because I don't have the buckets to store up more. I am actually thinking of making several batches this week.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Check your grocery stores that have bakeries in them. Our Walmart used to sell the buckets for a buck, but stopped. Now a friend just told me that Wegman's here gives them away for free. I'm sure the others do as well, but I haven't ever asked them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Betta ... you said laundry DETERGENT, not laundry SOAP. There is a difference! Detergents are made with a lot of SynDets.

Me, although I have made soap for over 10 years, I quit using soap for laundry. Just can't get the farm grease and grime off the clothes.

I will use it for pre soaking, but I prefer a cheap detergent, borax & washing soda for laundry


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Since I make the powder version I usually make 2 at a time. That's what fits in my pretty jar. I've been thinking of buying a bigger jar. Hey, I just remembered that I have a large jar that I stored in my basement in case I ever needed one. So I guess I need to start making larger batches. Thanks for asking this question, and jogging my memory.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Mueller, of course there is a difference, however I call the laundry soap "laundry detergent", simply because for me it differentiates between what I actually dump into my washer vs that little bar of laundry soap that I make.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry Betta ... I was having an 'exacting' day. I really meant no harm .... my post sounded harsh and I apologize.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

With the powdered version, do you feel like you use more material per load? Even though it's only about a tbsp per load, I feel like it's using more material, since the liquid is so diluted. 
I guess doing the math, it's about 1.5C of material for 64 loads of liquid... Which is about 24tbsp of material. 

So, is it the storage that makes the powder more appealing to some?


Mueller, no biggy. I know that the way I say it is "wrong", it's just easier for me that way, lol. When someone says "laundry soap" I have to read on to figure out if they're talking about making a bar of soap for laundry purposes or if they're talking about the final mix. I assume that most people accept that homemade laundry detergent means the final product of laundry soap. So, my use of the term is based on assumptions, lol.


----------



## thehoffs (Nov 22, 2008)

2 batches generally, however planning on making 4 batches coming up here. I make the liquid version and store it in an old laundry detergent bucket from COSTCO. I also have saved my large old laundry detergent containers with pumps, so that I can pump my homemade laundry soap. If I run out of liquid, then I use a dry batch I have on hand or else just some borax and washing soda. I like the liquid best, it works good and its cheaper then the dry homemade version. The dry is nice to have on hand though too, then I don't feel pressured to make more liquid on the spot. I use vinegar in one of those blue DOWNY balls. I've been using this method in my HE washing machine.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I hadn't figured out if the powder costs more per load or not. I know it's cheaper than store bought and that's my main concern. I've made and used both and I prefer the powder because it's quicker to make and easier to store. I have a hard time remembering that my jar is getting low until I run out. LOL With the powder I can just run back upstairs and whip it together in about 5 minutes. I use about a tbsp per load, but I wonder if it would still work as well with less. I've never really thought about it, but I wonder what the dilution rate is with the liquid and whether or not it could be duplicated with the powder. Does that make sense? 

I use it in my HE washer with vinegar in the rinse dispenser too.


----------

